

Dmitry Jemerov on IntelliJ 8, Flex, and Scala - smanek
http://www.artima.com/lejava/articles/javaone_2008_dmitry_jemerov.html

======
codesurgeon
I do like what he says about static vs. dynamic typing.

He sounds very convinced that Scala won't be going anywhere, which to me
sounds like an IDE developer not wanting to invest development time for
supporting a language he considers tedious to support.

Guess that is just one of the many reasons I am in the "other" camp (read
eclipse).

